# Who's getting their kids an i8 for Christmas?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pic Walmart_

There may be an 18 month wait for an i8, but you can pick on up for your kid (or yourself, I won't judge) for well under BMW invoice price. This one is all-electric and has the ability to play your favorite mp3s. I bet the range is pretty good too. Have a look at the specs:

Kids can now have the ability to have a car similar to the real life luxurious BMW I8 with this BMW I8 Concept 6-volt battery-powered ride-on. This BMW I8 Concept comes featured in a white paint finish with a BMW emblem on car hood and wheels and front working headlights. This car also comes equipped with an MP3 cord to play your favorite songs and adjustable seat belt. This item truly is one of a kind!

BMW I8 Concept Car 6-Volt Battery-Powered Ride-On:
White paint finish
BMW emblem on car hood and wheels
Front working headlights
MP3 cord to play favorite songs
Adjustable seat belt
Requires one 6V battery (battery and charger included)


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## VoTeK (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome

VoTeK


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

What's the residual rate on a 36 month lease?


----------

